# Hang tag (swing tag) attaching?? Tagging gun



## dyoung11 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,

After going through other threads it seems that a tagging gun is required to attach the hang tags BUT are they all the same or is there a particular tagging gun that i need?? Just looking to attach hang tag with the usual thin plastic strip.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A lot of us use uline.com for supplies like this. I don't personally use tagging, but from what I have seen, they seem to be all alike.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

i bought 2 tagging guns on ebay for under $10 shipped with 2000 barbs.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dyoung11 said:


> it seems that a tagging gun is required to attach the hang tags


Or thread and a safety pin, or tying a loop through the neck label loop. Depends on the look you're going for (and how much spare time you have ).



dyoung11 said:


> BUT are they all the same or is there a particular tagging gun that i need??


They're more or less the same. And often the very same - there don't actually appear to be _that_ many different brands out there (more brand names than actual different products). eBay is _by far_ the cheapest source.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

There are two different sizes of guns and plastic thingies. One called "fine" and the other one.
I know this because I bought one size gun and the other size barbs...
Now I have 2 guns and 2 boxes of barbs - and I probably use 100 of the barbs per year.
Sigh.

Uline is VERY expensive for supplies like these - convenient, but very expensive. Look for a local type vendor of shopping bags, store fixtures, and the like. They'll likely have the guns and accessories.


----------



## dr8ggnbomb (Mar 7, 2008)

i had a gun i bought from uline and it worked great. i now use a fulfillment company to do my tags.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I tag shirts with a baesting gun. You can buy them at Joanns or other fabric shops This is used to keep the layers of a quilt together before the quilting is completed. .... JB


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I might use shoe-laces as my "handtag holder" so no tagging gun needed. Like lewis said, it all depends on the look your going for.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

hiGH said:


> I might use shoe-laces as my "handtag holder" so no tagging gun needed.



That's an interesting idea for a streetwear brand. Doesn't sound very cost effective, but if it's a finishing touch that sets your brand apart perhaps it could be worth it. I imagine the laces themselves could be bought fairly cheaply in bulk (though still rather more expensive than a plastic barb), but the labour involved would not be insignificant.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

hiGH said:


> I might use shoe-laces as my "handtag holder" so no tagging gun needed. Like lewis said, it all depends on the look your going for.


Printed?

You should include both so they don't go to waste after the tag is removed.


----------



## ArtiPrinted (Nov 9, 2007)

For 30 dollars + shipping i got 5000 barbs and an avery dennison tagging gun.. Its the yellow one. I love it. Here


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

nice i was lucky to get 2 guns and 3 needles and about 3000 barbs for free


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

Try Unique Marketing at 800 356 8915 - they sell the guns and barbs etc...


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Solmu said:


> That's an interesting idea for a streetwear brand. Doesn't sound very cost effective, but if it's a finishing touch that sets your brand apart perhaps it could be worth it. I imagine the laces themselves could be bought fairly cheaply in bulk (though still rather more expensive than a plastic barb), but the labour involved would not be insignificant.


Its something I've never seen before, so im going for it. Plus, you get a cool tee and free shoe laces... lol.. I have a supplier in LA that sells them in bulk. I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

splathead said:


> Printed?
> 
> You should include both so they don't go to waste after the tag is removed.


You know it!

So.. free shoe laces and a business card for them to keep. How efficient is that? lol.


----------



## dr8ggnbomb (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi there...ULINE.com sells tagging guns. But if you want a good deal, i'd check there first and maybe buy one from Ebay.


----------



## forthewin42 (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought a tagging gun at Stular plus webshop. They also have all kinds of fasteners and other stuff.


----------

